# Rotor problems with 2002 Spec V?



## DarthVain (May 24, 2007)

I bought a new Sentra Spec V back in 2002. I have very few complaints (Front power windows kinda sucked, and the rotor, oh the rotors!). However one is becoming quite expensive.

Basically I have a 2002 Spec V with 36,000 km on it. So very low. Yet I have had to have the rotors machined 3 times so far. At 800$ (basically for labour) for front and back, well it sucks. Everyone I talked to said this was pretty retarded. I am wondering if the Nissan Dealership (where all my service is done) is taking me for a ride.

Anyway the last time I went in to pay I made a bit of a stink and asked what the heck is going on. Is it defective? Should Nissan be doing something about it? I noticed several lawsuits and recalls on different Nissan products associated to bad rotors (but not particular to the Spec V or Sentra in general) online. Anyway they told me that was just the Triton trucks, and that my car was fine. Their explanation of why I have had to had this done so many times is that due to my low km, I don't drive it enough. This lets rust build up on the rotors, and the pads wear unevenly because of this and thus all the machining. I explained to them that yes I don't drive as much as some, but I do drive pretty much every day, every week. I just don't drive to work or commute or anything like that. To which they shrugged and said thats too bad, and that I should driver around more and use my brakes more.

So after all that background, can anyone tell me if their rational is a legitimate one or is this just a big line of BS? Has anyone else had this problem with their Spec V, that of rotor wear and/or warping and constant machining (or replacement I guess)?

When I searched through the fourm someone mentioned about rust build up on the rotors due to the break pad not covering the whole surface. It was also mentioned that most rotors are made of hard material, so buying new rotors may not solve my problem. I did ask the dealership if buying a aftermarket rotor of say higher quality would fix the problem, to which they said no. Perhaps different pads? Anyway as you can probably tell I am not mechanically well versed so I really am at a disadvantage here.

Any help people could give me in this respect would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

Most rotor problems had to do with titans and armadas in 04-05 due to a rotor that was too thin. As far as your car, every time the rotors are machined they become thinner, thus making them more prone to warpage, which is what makes your steering wheel shake when braking at high speeds. The reason your rotors are warped is because you use the brakes too much, heating them up without giving them time to cool down. Your service advisor at the dealership is an idiot. Buying new rotors WILL fix your problem because they will be thicker and dissipate heat better. Also, Aftermarket cross-drilled or slotted rotors will help dissipate heat more quickly. Remember that replacing the rotors is only the first step in fixing your problem, long periods of braking will heat up the brakes a ton. Try using the engine to brake when going downhill. By the way, $800 is a lot to resurface rotors, at my shop (and I work at a nissan dealership), we would only charge about $300 to resurface all 4 rotors.


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

I have the same problem with my rear rotors. Got my rotors done for free, because I work at a shop. Waiting for some cash flow to get some brembo's.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

compprat said:


> I have the same problem with my rear rotors. Got my rotors done for free, because I work at a shop. Waiting for some cash flow to get some brembo's.


Do you plan on autoxing or something? Cuz I find that it's become a fairly pain in the butt to have them. I have very limited aftermarket wheels to choose from. Also, replacing pads and rotors can get pretty costly.


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

As for the brembo's i ment just the rotors and maybee some new pads. I dont think Im gonna spend 4 grand for some calipers.


----------



## silverbullet_specV (Oct 24, 2007)

just go to les schwabb and get power slot rotors, they have a 3 year waranty and there drilled and slotted, they work great, i work there so i know and there not to expensive either, about 400 for rotors and then do a pad slap and you will be good to go


----------



## silverbullet_specV (Oct 24, 2007)

my bad power slots arent drilled. sorry ;P


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

powerslot rotors are NICE


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

Im interested in buying a newer Spec-V do the 2003+ have this same problem?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I haven't heard of this being a major problem.

Maybe he just has cheap rotors to begin with.

The rotors on my daily driver are warped, however they are cheap rotors. It comes down to you get what you pay for usually. He may actually have another problem though. I do believe his dealership is screwing him around though. I don't drive my specV except on the weekends and I don't have any problems. Any slight surface rust on the rotor will be gone after hitting a couple of stoplights.


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

thats good to know, thanks.


----------

